# accessible janitor closet



## Mech

2006 IBC / 2003 ANSI A117.1

Does a janitor closet need to be accessible?  I know the sink does not, but do I need to provide access into and egress out of the room?

Thanks.


----------



## Lou Marks

Re: accessible janitor closet

Janitors closet are not public areas nor are they habital areas. When dealing with accessible one must look at a lot of things. Most look at wheelchairs, but what about a janitor with other issues. :idea:


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: accessible janitor closet

A janitor's closet is considered an employee work area and exempted by those rules.  The only thing that is necessary is that the door be wide enough to allow passage and the approach to the door (from the hallway/public side affords the proper maneuvering clearances.  Once inside, you're on your own.

If a janitor is hired who has a specific disability, then under Title I of teh ADA there will need to be "reasonable accommodations" made for the specific need.

 :geek:

Of, course, if you're in Illinois, the janitor's closet must be accessible.   :shock:


----------



## rktect 1

Re: accessible janitor closet

Well, I think I may need to go back and look at something then.


----------



## Mech

Re: accessible janitor closet

Gene: If you are using 1103.2.3 Employee work areas, the sections states that individuals with disabilities must be able to approach, enter, and exit the work area.

Is there another section you were looking at?


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: accessible janitor closet



			
				Mech said:
			
		

> Gene: If you are using 1103.2.3 Employee work areas, the sections states that individuals with disabilities must be able to approach, enter, and exit the work area.Is there another section you were looking at?


Nope, that's the section.  Approach (maneuvering space), enter (door width), exit (back your butt out of there).  The stuff inside doesn't need to be accessible - just the entry.


----------



## Mech

Re: accessible janitor closet

So do you include a turn-around space in the design?


----------



## Gene Boecker

Re: accessible janitor closet



			
				Mech said:
			
		

> So do you include a turn-around space in the design?


Great question!    :!:  :?:

No, generally.

In all our discussions with the Access Board and the ICC/A117.1 folks, their idea is that a person only needs to get part way into the room.  The idea is that a boss or companion may need to open the door to see if the employee is in there to try to establish communications with that employee.  In a janitor's closet the size of the room is such that communication should be easy unless the employee is asleep!  Anyway, approach, open the door and back out are what I keep getting told.  It's not necessary to have a turning spaces inside or to have a maneuvering approach to the door from the inside.  But a door closer which would prevent backing out because it would pinch on the wheelchair which would be a problem.  Sp, if the door has a closer, then the interior turning and exit approach is generally required.  It would have been easier to have them explain all this but what would that paragraph look like?

Of course all this goes out the window in California because their rules specifically state taht the interior turning space and approach is required.


----------



## Mech

Re: accessible janitor closet

Thanks for the reply!!!!

I don't suppose there's any official interpretations with this information anywhere, is there?

I could never grasp why the janitor closet must be accessible, but mop and service sinks don't.


----------



## RJJ

Re: accessible janitor closet

Gene: Now that's funny! The employee asleep in the closet! Maybe he/she is hearing challenged! In that case would he need assisted listing devise in the Janitors closet?


----------



## peach

Re: accessible janitor closet

so, we get them in and out.. but not allow them to do what they are hired to do?

silly... but the code is what it is..


----------

